# Change of Address



## EstrellaAzul (May 2, 2012)

Hello..

Does anyone know if I can get the address that is registered on my NIE changed via email? Or if not, where do I get this done?


----------



## grumpy goat (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can do this by e-mail, but my guess is not. I changed my address at the police station (where you obtain NIEs). Had to queue so take a good book!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

grumpy goat said:


> I'm not sure if you can do this by e-mail, but my guess is not. I changed my address at the police station (where you obtain NIEs). Had to queue so take a good book!


yes, you can only do it at an _extranjería_

I've always been told you have to go back to the one you went to originally, but I'm going to try to change mine at an office which has opened nearer to us soon, so I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you can only do it at an _extranjería_
> 
> I've always been told you have to go back to the one you went to originally, but I'm going to try to change mine at an office which has opened nearer to us soon, so I'll let you know how I get on




Around here these offices have all been centralised to Valencia - some functions that were there (Valencia) have now come back to local offices.



So ..... check first to see where your office is now!


----------



## grumpy goat (Mar 20, 2011)

I changed my address at a different place. I was half expecting to have to go to the original police station though, and went prepared for the inevitable "falta una"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Around here these offices have all been centralised to Valencia - some functions that were there (Valencia) have now come back to local offices.
> 
> 
> 
> So ..... check first to see where your office is now!


we originally went to Benidorm - even though we had been told our office was Denia & that's where we originall got our NIEs several years previously - I knew someone in my town who had had theirs done in Benidorm -also it was a 'walk in service' no previous appt. reqd., so we thought it was worth trying - & it was a day out even if we were refused (I do like a day in Benidorm now & then )

I have just spoken to a friend here who got theirs a few weeks ago in the new place, so fingers crossed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I went to the Tenencia in our village when we moved and they changed the address on the padron and also sent the new address to the appropriate office in Estepona.
So no queueing at the Foreign Police needed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I went to the Tenencia in our village when we moved and they changed the address on the padron and also sent the new address to the appropriate office in Estepona.
> So no queueing at the Foreign Police needed.


very good!!


I've lost my green cert though & I've heard they are giving cards out now & although they're no good as ID _*I WANT ONE!!*_


I wish the different departments talked to each other though - the doctor knows we moved, the tax office has my address - I eventually got around to telling the padrón last week (took them 25 mins to find an urb that was built +/- 10 years ago ) & now I have to go to another town for the NIE/residents thingy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The address on our nie's is the same as the escritura but completely different to the 'dirección postal' , both of which are different to the catastral ! In addition some people still use the old 'dirección postal' , of which there were five , & it all still turns up ! 

No one bothers around here, some people have house names complete with road names yet the correos in their wisdom give them all new addresses of the nearest main road where the post boxes are. My friends have a postal address of a road 2,5kms away !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When I first obtained residencia and when I renewed it we never went near a Police station.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> When I first obtained residencia and when I renewed it we never went near a Police station.


it's actually the foreigners office that you go to

a lot of foreigners offices _are _in National Police stations though


of course on your little island it's _bound to be_ a bit different


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's actually the foreigners office that you go to
> 
> a lot of foreigners offices _are _in National Police stations though
> 
> ...


We don't have National Police, neither a foreigners office, the place we go is the place, where amongst other things the driving licences are obtained.

Sometimes it seems as though we are not part of Spain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> We don't have National Police, neither a foreigners office, the place we go is the place, where amongst other things the driving licences are obtained.
> 
> Sometimes it seems as though we are not part of Spain


No, you can't be ,that's too efficient a multi-tasking office.


----------

